# Tastatur abfrage ohne KeyListener



## Paddy. (5. Feb 2012)

Ich möchte gerne abfragen ob eine bestimmte Taste gedrückt wurde.
z.B. ESC zum Programm Abbruch.
Alerdings hat das Programm keine aktives (um nicht zu sagen gar kein) Frame/JFrame(oder ähnliches) in welches ich ein KeyListener einbauen könnte. Ich würde gerne zu jeweils einem bestimmte Zeitpunkt überprüfen ob die Taste gerade gedrückt ist.
 beim der großen Suchmaschine mit G finde ich nur Event-Lösungen!


----------



## pl4gu33 (5. Feb 2012)

schau mal hier:

http://www.java-forum.org/java-basics-anfaenger-themen/95324-keylistener-ohne-gui.html

sowas meinst du doch sicher oder?


----------



## Paddy. (6. Feb 2012)

Ja genau ???:L
Aber wie ich raus lese, scheint das ganze nicht möglich zu sein?
Weil die vorgeschlagene Lösung benötig ja ein C++ Plugin in und ist dem entsprechend nicht mehr Platform unabhängig.


----------



## SlaterB (6. Feb 2012)

> beim der großen Suchmaschine mit G finde ich nur Event-Lösungen!

wenn es da was gibt, dann ist das doch toll, warum sollte gerade die eine Klasse KeyListener beteiligt sein?
kannst ja von den allgemeinen Events einen KeyListener aufrufen..

allgemein aber, wenn du schon 'Plattform unabhängig' erwähnst, ist bei sowas höchste Alarmstufe,
eine Plattform ist eine Platte, auf der du dich auch bewegen musst, 
halte Regeln ein wie 'vorgefertigtes JFrame auch nutzen', dann mag manches so wie spezifiziert funktionieren,

wenn aber um Begriffe wie 'Programm im Hintergrund', 'Taskleiste' usw. geht, kannst du hinsichtlich GUI nichts mehr erwarten


----------

